
Data Size Matters [Infographic] - iamtechaddict
http://datascience.berkeley.edu/big-data-infographic/
======
nabla9
This infographic gets metric prefix wrong.

Kilobyte 1000 bytes, symbol: kB

Kilobyte (kibibyte) for 1024 bytes, symbol: KB or KiB

Same for all other prefixes.

